# [gelöst] shorewall(4) logging

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte shorewall logging einrichten. Aber in 

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /var/log/shorewall.log/var/log/messages

flammenflitzer olaf # cat /var/log/shorewall/info.log
```

sind die gleichen Meldungen.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /var/log/shorewall.log
```

ist leer. Findet jemand den Fehler?

```
flammenflitzer olaf # shorewall version

4.2.7
```

```
flammenflitzer shorewall # cat /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf                

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.7 2007/08/02 04:52:18 mr_bones_ Exp $                                                                        

#                                                                                                 

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux                                           

# contributed by Michael Sterrett                                                                 

options { 

        chain_hostnames(off); 

        sync(0);              

        # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of   

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).                         

        stats(43200);                                                     

};                                                                        

source src {

    unix-stream("/dev/log" max-connections(256));

    internal();                                  

    file("/proc/kmsg");                          

};                                               

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.                                            

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };                        

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

#

# Log Shorewall messages into seperate file

#                                          

destination d_shorewall_warn               

{                                          

  file ("/var/log/shorewall/warn.log"      

        owner(olaf)                        

        group(root)                        

  );                                       

};                                         

destination d_shorewall_info               

{                                          

  file ("/var/log/shorewall/info.log"      

        owner(olaf)                        

        group(root)                        

  );                                       

};                                         

filter f_shorewall_warn

{                      

  level (warn) and match ("Shorewall");

};

filter f_shorewall_info

{

  level (info) and match ("Shorewall");

};

log

{

  source (src);

  filter (f_shorewall_warn);

  destination (d_shorewall_warn);

};

log

{

  source (src);

  filter (f_shorewall_info);

  destination (d_shorewall_info);

};
```

```
lammenflitzer shorewall # cat /etc/shorewall/policy

#SOURCE DEST    POLICY          LOG     LIMIT:          CONNLIMIT:

#                               LEVEL   BURST           MASK

fw              net             DROP    info

net             fw              DROP    warning

all             all             REJECT  warning

#LAST LINE -- DO NOT REMOVE
```

```
flammenflitzer shorewall # cat shorewall.conf

###############################################################################

#                              L O G G I N G                                   

###############################################################################

LOGFILE=/var/log/shorewall.log

STARTUP_LOG=

LOG_VERBOSITY=

LOGFORMAT="Shorewall:%s:%s:"

LOGTAGONLY=No

LOGRATE=

LOGBURST=

LOGALLNEW=

BLACKLIST_LOGLEVEL=

MACLIST_LOG_LEVEL=info

TCP_FLAGS_LOG_LEVEL=info

RFC1918_LOG_LEVEL=info

SMURF_LOG_LEVEL=info

LOG_MARTIANS=Yes
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat May 16, 2009 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe den Beitrag nach Auswertung der log-Dateien schon mehrfach modifizieren müssen. War wohl am Anfang einfach nichts zu loggen.

Ich möchte nicht, das shorewall alles in /var/log/messages schreibt. Deshalb /var/log/shorewall/warn.log

und /var/log/shorewall/info.log. Allerdings landen die Meldungen zwar in var/log/shorewall/warn.log

und /var/log/shorewall/info.log, aber auch genauso in /var/log/messages. Muß ich da etwas an der syslog.conf ändern?

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Ja, Du  musst den Filter von "messages" anpassen.

```

filter f_messages   { 

        not filter(f_shorewall_warn); 

};

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
log 

  { source(src); 

  destination(messages); 

  filter f_messages   { not filter(f_shorewall_warn);}; 

};

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };
```

Ist die Syntax richtig?

Und wie trage ich da noch ein 

```
not filter(f_shorewall_info)
```

Kanst Du das mal als kompletten Eintrag posten?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Schreib einfach bei den Log Zeilen die nur in der Shorewalldatei landen sollen das hin flags(final);

Also z.B.

log

{

  source (src);

  filter (f_shorewall_info);

  destination (d_shorewall_info);

flags(final);

};

Dann schreibt er alles was auf den log eintrag zutrifft in die Destination d_shorewall_info und verwirft es dann.

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); }; 

Die 2 Zeilen solltest du dann hinter deine Log Einträge schreiben, also quasi ganz ans Ende.

Sebastian

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> log 
> 
> ...

 

probiere es mal so

```

filter f_messages   {

     not filter(f_shorewall_warn) and not filter(f_shorewall_info);

};

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flags(final);
```

funktioniert.

----------

